# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Tales from Zaikina - Истории из моего детства

## tohca

I hope somebody can read this first of eleven stories by Ilya Frank. Really wonderfully written stories for those learning to read. So, here is the first installment of The Tales from Zaikina. 
It's a nice story about a girl by the name of Cveta who grew up in Tashkent.
If you are posting up the audio, *I hope you can record at a high volume* as I'm quite hard of hearing.   ::  
And also if you can record in either mp3 or wma format would be very much appreciated.
Большое спасибо!  *Истории из моего детства - Stories From My Childhood* 
1. Когда мне исполнилось три года, родители на день рождения подарили мне красный трехколесный велосипед. Я, конечно, была очень рада. Я сразу села на велосипед и поехала по комнате, это было совсем не трудно. Но, доехав до конца комнаты, не смогла развернуться. Пришлось слезать с велосипеда и разворачивать его руками. Помню, что папа очень смеялся, наблюдая мои действия. С тех пор я часто ходила гулять во двор с велосипедом, это было так здорово — ехать, а не идти пешком! Папа обмотал мне велосипед белыми шнурками, и велосипед стал совсем красивым, такого больше ни у кого не было. Я каталась на нём несколько лет, пока не выросла. А потом на этом велосипеде катался мой младший брат. 
2. Я очень любила кататься на своём трёхколёсном велосипеде. Мне было пять лет, и я уже сама ходила гулять во двор, но велосипед был еще слишком тяжёлым для меня. Поэтому кто-нибудь из взрослых выносил его на улицу, когда я шла с ним на прогулку. А на нашей площадке жила еще одна девочка, её звали Катя, и была она на год младше меня. Я её терпеть не могла, так как она всегда пыталась со мной подраться или отнять какую-нибудь игрушку. И вот однажды я стояла на своей лестничной площадке уже с велосипедом и ждала, когда мама вынесет его во двор. Тут щёлкнула соседская дверь и я поняла, что сейчас выйдет Катя и будет отбирать у меня велосипед. А мама что-то задержалась дома и всё никак не выходила из квартиры! Тогда я взяла свой велосипед и побежала вниз по ступенькам. Мы жили на первом этаже, и на лестнице было всего шесть ступенек, но я споткнулась почти сразу же, остаток пути проделала уже на коленках и приземлилась рядом с велосипедом. На мой крик выскочила испуганная мама и стала меня утешать. Самое обидное, что из соседней квартиры выходила вовсе не Катя, а её мама, которая шла по каким-то своим делам. 
3. Мама научила меня читать, когда мне было три года. Сначала я, как и все дети, читала только вслух. Но как-то произошёл такой случай — я читала вслух какую-то книжку, а родители и бабушка смотрели телевизор. Наверное, была интересная передача, и на моё чтение они не обращали внимания. И я подумала: «Зачем я стараюсь, читаю, меня ведь всё равно никто не слушает! Не буду читать вслух, буду молча». Получилось! Оказалось, что это так здорово — читать «про себя», язык не устает, и гораздо быстрее получается. 
4. Когда я немножко подросла и большинство детских книжек в нашем доме было прочитано не один раз, мама записала меня в детскую библиотеку. Мне очень нравилось ходить туда, выбирать книжки и потом читать их дома. В библиотеке было очень много интересных детских книг для любого возраста. Взять за один раз можно было максимум три книги. Помню, как я однажды взяла очередные три книжки и пошла домой, а прямо по дороге начала читать одну из книг — так интересно было! И сама не заметила, как потеряла одну книжку. Я очень боялась, что библиотекарь будет меня ругать, но мама дала мне две моих книжки, которые я уже прочитала не один раз, и сказала мне, чтобы я отдала эти книги в библиотеку вместо той, которую потеряла. Я так и сделала, и меня, конечно, не ругали. 
5. Однажды папа сделал мне качели и повесил их на верёвках в дверном проёме между двумя комнатами. Я очень полюбила качаться на этих качелях! Утром кто-нибудь из взрослых вешал их, а вечером снимал. Ещё я любила слушать музыку и сказки, у нас был проигрыватель, и можно было ставить пластинки. Моим любимым певцом был Сальваторе Адамо, я постоянно ставила большую пластинку с его песнями. А если совместить качание на качелях и прослушивание песен Адамо, то получалось просто здорово! Я сейчас думаю, что, наверное, родители и бабушка наизусть выучили все эти песни, хотя не знали французского. Я-то точно могла их все повторить, а больше всего мне нравилась песня «Tombe la neige». 
6. Мне часто вспоминается один смешной случай. Когда мне было около трёх-четырёх лет, мама взяла меня в хозяйственный магазин. В этом магазине можно было купить мыло, спички, стиральный порошок, разную посуду и прочие товары, необходимые в хозяйстве. А я пристала к маме: «Мама, купи мне что-нибудь!» Мне было неважно, что купят, хотелось любую вещь. Но в магазине не было ни конфет, ни игрушек. Бедная мама, не могла же она купить ребёнку мыло или кастрюлю! В результате она купила мне пластмассовый подстаканник, в который можно было ставить стакан и пить. Подстаканник был похож на чашку, только дна у него не было. Он стал одной из моих игрушек, но я долго не могла понять, почему у чашки нет дна! Через несколько лет, когда я первый раз поехала в поезде, я увидела там подстаканник и поняла, что за штуку мне купила в детстве мама. 
7. В нашем доме жил дядя Аблет, который работал в какой-то организации шофёром. А ещё у него был большой мотоцикл с коляской. Иногда он чинил его прямо во дворе, раскладывал вокруг разные инструменты и запчасти. Это было так интересно! Дядя Аблет часто катал нас на своём мотоцикле, иногда к нему забиралось даже десять ребят. Дети сидели в коляске, на запасном колесе, сзади и спереди водителя, короче, весь мотоцикл облепляли! И эта весёлая компания с визгом и хохотом каталась вокруг дома, просила прокатить ещё разочек, потом ещё разочек... Дядя Аблет был добрым человеком и любил детей, поэтому он часто нас катал и вообще играл с нами. 
8. В Ташкенте в нашем районе по улицам часто ездил один дед на ослике, а ослик вёз тележку. Дед громко кричал: «Шара-бара! Шара-бара!» Услышав этот крик, все дети двора бежали сначала домой и просили у мам пустые бутылки из-под молока, пива и лимонада, а потом бежали к деду с этими бутылками. Дед менял бутылки на игрушки или поп-корн. Игрушки были разные, например, за одну бутылку можно было получить надувной шарик, за две — получить расписную глиняную свистульку, за три — шарик на резиночке. Но самыми дорогими «товарами» были пластмассовый водяной пистолет и каучуковый маленький мячик, который очень долго и далеко прыгал. Такой мячик можно было запустить и потом за ним бежать, бежать, бежать... Пистолет и мячик стоили по двенадцать бутылок, и мало кто из детей мог позволить себе такую роскошь! 
9. В детстве я любила играть с бумажными куклами. В детских журналах часто печатали изображения кукол и одежду к ним. Куклу нужно было вырезать и наклеить на картон, потом вырезались из журнала наряды для куклы. Одежду можно было также нарисовать и раскрасить самостоятельно. Для кукол можно было построить домик из строительного конструктора или из подручных материалов. Удивительно то, что почему-то с такими бумажными куклами играть было так же интересно, как и с обычными, пластмассовыми. У моих подружек тоже были такие куклы, и когда мы играли во дворе, наши куклы «ходили в гости» друг к другу. 
10. Когда я была маленькой, я читала всё подряд. Любила не только сказки и детские рассказы и повести, но и такие, казалось бы, малоинтересные для ребёнка книги, как «Полезные советы» и «Справочник домашнего мастера». В «Справочнике» меня увлекали страницы про ремонт дома, электричество и изготовление мебели, а из книжки «Полезные советы» я узнала, как бороться с тараканами и чистить кастрюли. Выходя во двор, я заводила разговор с женщинами-соседками о разных хозяйственных делах и часто ссылалась на прочитанные умные книги, говоря: «А вот в «Полезных советах» написано...» Соседки смеялись и ахали. Мне тогда было три-четыре года. 
11. Недалеко от дома, где мы жили, был военный городок. Несколько моих друзей были детьми военных, и поэтому они жили со своими родителями в том городке. Чтобы попасть к ним в гости, нужно было пройти по дороге, возле которой стояло большое старое дерево. В этом дереве было огромное дупло. Почему-то все очень боялись этого дупла, мальчишки пугали девчонок, говорили: «Там обезьяна живёт!». Помню, иду мимо этого дерева к подружкам, и сердце замирает, боюсь — вдруг обезьяна выскочит. Сейчас эти страхи, конечно, смешными кажутся, а тогда и в самом деле было страшно. 
12. Дети нашего двора любили делать «секретики». «Секретик» делался следующим образом: в земле рылась небольшая ямка, туда укладывались детские сокровища — красивые фантики от конфет, пробки от бутылок, разноцветные стёклышки и прочие замечательные вещи. Сверху укладывался кусочек стекла. Потом всё аккуратно засыпалось землёй. И обязательно нужно было запомнить место, где был сделан «секретик», чтобы можно было на следующий день, например, вернуться и посмотреть на свой тайник. Также дети показывали свои «секретики» друзьям. А иногда получалось и так — начнешь рыть ямку для своего «секретика» и наткнёшься на чужой! Как будто клад нашёл! 
13. Когда я была маленькой, мама иногда брала меня с собой на работу. Она работала чертёжницей и брала работу домой, раз в неделю она была должна привезти сделанные чертежи и взять новые. Мы ехали на метро в центр Ташкента и потом немножко шли пешком до того здания, где находилось мамино бюро. На газонах возле зданий росла декоративная земляника. Это были очень красивые маленькие красные ягодки. Мне так хотелось её попробовать! Но мама говорила, что рвать её нельзя, и что она всё равно невкусная. Но однажды мне удалось сорвать пару ягодок, пока мама не видела. Я попробовала их, но была разочарована — они действительно оказались несладкие. А такие красивые... 
14. Когда родился мой младший брат, мне было пять лет. Мне, конечно, было очень интересно, как мама за ним ухаживает. Мы часто ходили втроём в детскую поликлинику, и там я читала информацию на разных стендах: как надо кормить младенца, как с ним играть, как ухаживать за ним. Всё это меня очень занимало, и однажды я решила, что я тоже буду ухаживать за куклой, как за настоящим ребёнком. У меня была кукла-младенец, кроватка для неё, одежда, постелька, посуда... Но на самом деле оказалось, что это очень трудно — каждый день уделять много внимания «маленькому человечку»! Я поиграла так примерно неделю, а потом мне стало скучно. И я подумала: «А как же мама вот уже столько дней возится с братом? Когда же он вырастет? Он ведь сегодня всё такой же маленький, как и неделю назад!» 
15. Наверное, все родители наказывают детей за непослушание и плохие поступки. Многие родители ставят детей в угол. Меня тоже иногда отправляли постоять в углу. Стоять там было совсем неинтересно, и я спрашивала родителей, что я должна там делать. Мне отвечали: «Думай о своём плохом поведении!» Думать о плохом поведении было тоже скучно и непонятно. Через какое-то время мне разрешали выйти из угла, и всё благополучно заканчивалось. Но более оригинально поступал мой младший брат. Когда его отправляли в угол, он говорил: «Не пойду, не буду там стоять, не хочу!» и никто не мог его заставить стоять в углу. Вскоре родители поняли, что отправлять брата в угол бесполезно, и отстали от него. 
16. Когда я стала уже взрослой, случайно нашла листок, на котором было написано моей рукой «ПИСЬМО В ЖИЗНЬ». Оказалось, я написала это письмо, когда мне было около семи лет. Вот текст: «Письмо в жизнь. Я буду честным и добрым. Хочу, чтобы все люди жили мирно и дружно. Я хочу, чтобы не было зла и было добро. Света. 1 февраля 1980 года». Это реальный документ, и написан он был семилетним ребёнком! Я до сих пор храню этот листочек. 
17. Однажды в нашем дворе стали делать ремонт дороги и положили новый асфальт. Было интересно наблюдать, как рабочие раскидывали горячий асфальт, а после ровняли его катком. А потом кто-то из старших детей сказал: «Давайте выложим в асфальте наши имена!» Мы удивились: «Как это?» Оказалось, надо собрать маленькие камешки и вдавить их в тёплый мягкий асфальт так, чтобы эти камешки образовали буквы. Мы насобирали камешков и, когда рабочие ушли, стали выкладывать свои имена. Я и все мои друзья оставили в асфальте память о себе, а один большой мальчик выложил: «Таня, я тебя люблю». Только подписи своей почему-то не оставил. 
18. В моем детстве мы часто играли в разные игры во дворе. Если нас было трое-четверо, то прыгали через скакалку, играли с мячом в «вышибалы» (двое бросают друг другу мяч, ударяя его при этом об землю, и пытаются задеть мячом третьего, который бегает между ними). А если собиралось много детей, то были и более масштабные игры — прятки, «казаки-разбойники», «разрывные цепи»... Интересная игра «разрывные цепи» — две команды становятся друг напротив друга на некотором расстоянии, крепко взявшись за руки. В каждой из этих «цепей» должно быть не менее трёх человек, а лучше больше. Из одной команды вызывают по имени кого-нибудь из другой команды. Вызванный человек должен хорошенько разбежаться и попытаться в любом месте «разорвать цепь». Если ему это удастся, то он забирает в свою команду одного из тех, чьи руки ему удалось расцепить. Если же его удержали, то он остаётся в чужой «цепи». Игра заканчивается, когда с одной стороны остаётся только один человек, который, понятно, не может представлять собой «цепь». Мне очень нравилась эта игра, в неё иногда играл весь двор — и взрослые, и дети! 
19. Однажды недалеко от нашего дома в Ташкенте открылся новый магазин. Он был очень большой, и продавалось там много товаров: одежда и посуда, парфюмерия и игрушки, хозяйственные товары и мебель. После школы я часто туда заходила и любовалась. Конечно, я ничего не могла купить, потому что у меня не было денег. Но для меня это не было важным, мне доставляло удовольствие просто смотреть на красивые вещи. Особенно мне нравились искуственные подсолнухи, которые были точь-в-точь как настоящие, и мужской одеколон, который был во флаконе в форме автомобильчика. Флакон был синего цвета и очень красивый. Я мечтала, чтобы папа купил себе такой одеколон, а после того, как он бы закончился, папа бы отдал этот флакон мне. Однажды я даже маме предложила купить этот одеколон для папы в подарок, но мама не купила, сказала, что он дорогой. Он и в самом деле был недешёвый. 
20. Родители купили мне роликовые коньки. Это были не такие коньки, как сейчас — уже с ботинками и колёсиками в один ряд. Мои ролики нужно было привязывать к обуви при помощи шнурков и кожаных ремешков. И колёсики были в два ряда, по два колеса в каждом ряду, а всего четыре. Летом папа учил меня кататься на роликах. Я, конечно, сначала много падала, было иногда очень больно. Но потом научилась хорошо кататься, и это стало одним из моих самых любимых занятий на прогулке. Мы с подружками устраивали даже выступления, подражали спортсменам-фигуристам. У меня и сейчас есть ролики, уже, конечно, современной модели, и я с удовольствием катаюсь на них в парке. 
21. Недалеко от нашего дома в Ташкенте было озеро Бахт. В переводе с узбекского это означает «счастье». Летом мы с папой часто ездили на озеро и проводили там много времени. Мы брали с собой чай или компот, помидоры, огурцы и бутерброды, а также фотоаппарат и мой надувной круг, так как я не умела плавать. На озере была лодочная станция, там можно было взять напрокат лодку или катамаран. Папа платил за прокат лодки, оставлял в залог часы (меня это всегда удивляло) и мы час или два катались на лодке по озеру. Папа научил меня грести, и мы гребли по очереди. Мне очень нравилось отдыхать на озере. 
22. В моём доме жила девочка Ира, которая была моей лучшей подругой. Она была младше меня на один год, но это не мешало нам дружить. Когда Ира пошла во второй класс, родители отдали её в музыкальную школу. Ира начала учиться играть на фортепиано, а также ходить в хор. Когда подруга показала мне ноты, мне стало очень интересно. Я тоже захотела научиться играть на фортепиано. Но в музыкальную школу меня не взяли, так как там были уже заняты все места, поэтому мама отдала меня в музыкальный кружок в соседнем доме. Правда, для меня было неважно, что это просто кружок, ведь я теперь тоже училась играть музыку! Сначала я ходила готовиться к занятиям домой к Ире, ведь у неё уже было фортепиано, а потом родители купили и мне музыкальный инструмент. Я была очень счастлива. 
23. Когда мне было лет десять-двенадцать, я часто ссорилась со своим братом. Разница у нас была в пять лет, а в детстве это много значит. Конечно, мне хотелось гулять или одной, или со своими подругами, а приходилось ещё и брата с собой на прогулку брать. Это мне не нравилось. И вот однажды я гуляла с подружками и братом. Мы с Борисом о чём-то заспорили, и вдруг он укусил меня за палец! У меня пошла кровь, и было очень больно. И даже теперь на пальце остался небольшой шрам… Да, тогда мы частенько с братом даже колотили друг друга, и побеждала в потасовках обычно я (поскольку сил у меня было больше), а мама говорила мне: «Света, не бей брата, он вырастет, будет сильнее тебя», но я не верила этим словам. А теперь мой братишка стал молодым человеком ростом метр восемьдесят пять, и смотреть мне приходится на него снизу вверх… Ну, а о том, чтобы силами помериться, уже, конечно, и речи нет — я лучше сразу сдамся!

----------


## Lampada

*Истории из моего детства - Stories From My Childhood* 
1. Когда мне исполнилось три года, родители на день рождения подарили мне красный трехколесный велосипед. Я, конечно, была очень рада. Я сразу села на велосипед и поехала по комнате, это было совсем не трудно. Но, доехав до конца комнаты, не смогла развернуться. Пришлось слезать с велосипеда и разворачивать его руками. Помню, что папа очень смеялся, наблюдая мои действия. С тех пор я часто ходила гулять во двор с велосипедом, это было так здорово — ехать, а не идти пешком! Папа обмотал мне велосипед белыми шнурками, и велосипед стал совсем красивым, такого больше ни у кого не было. Я каталась на нём несколько лет, пока не выросла. А потом на этом велосипеде катался мой младший брат.  http://sayandpost.com/j65s5681x2.mp3

----------


## tohca

> *Истории из моего детства - Stories From My Childhood* 
> 1. Когда мне исполнилось три года, родители на день рождения подарили мне красный трехколесный велосипед. Я, конечно, была очень рада. Я сразу села на велосипед и поехала по комнате, это было совсем не трудно. Но, доехав до конца комнаты, не смогла развернуться. Пришлось слезать с велосипеда и разворачивать его руками. Помню, что папа очень смеялся, наблюдая мои действия. С тех пор я часто ходила гулять во двор с велосипедом, это было так здорово — ехать, а не идти пешком! Папа обмотал мне велосипед белыми шнурками, и велосипед стал совсем красивым, такого больше ни у кого не было. Я каталась на нём несколько лет, пока не выросла. А потом на этом велосипеде катался мой младший брат.  http://sayandpost.com/j65s5681x2.mp3

 Thanks. That's really super quick. Is there anyway I can download the file into my PC and transfer it to my mp3 player?

----------


## Lampada

> ... Is there anyway I can download the file into my PC and transfer it to my mp3 player?

 I don't think so.  Do you know the other place I can record it on?

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  ... Is there anyway I can download the file into my PC and transfer it to my mp3 player?   I don't think so.  Do you know the other place I can record it on?

 http://groups.google.com/group/russian- ... r-learners
I have just created a group at google for this purpose. Hope you can try it out and see if it works. And yes, one needs to subscribe in order to upload files.
Thanks.

----------


## tohca

http://groups.google.com/group/russian- ... r-learners  _
1. Когда мне исполнилось три года, родители на день рождения подарили мне красный трехколесный велосипед. Я, конечно, была очень рада. Я сразу села на велосипед и поехала по комнате, это было совсем не трудно. Но, доехав до конца комнаты, не смогла развернуться. Пришлось слезать с велосипеда и разворачивать его руками. Помню, что папа очень смеялся, наблюдая мои действия._ 
I've just recorded my horrible voice reading the text just to test if the google group works.  ::   Do download the recording and comments please. You can also comment on that site too.
And maybe you'd like to upload your voice there too.
Thanks.

----------


## tohca

http://groups.google.com/group/russian- ... r-learners
Вот моё ужасное чтение из этот текст: 
С тех пор я часто ходила гулять во двор с велосипедом, это было так здорово — ехать, а не идти пешком! Папа обмотал мне велосипед белыми шнурками, и велосипед стал совсем красивым, такого больше ни у кого не было. Я каталась на нём несколько лет, пока не выросла. А потом на этом велосипеде катался мой младший брат.

----------


## BappaBa

> http://groups.google.com/group/russi...o-for-learners
> Вот моё ужасное чтение из этот текст: 
> С тех пор я часто ходила гулять во двор с велосипедом, это было так здорово — ехать, а не идти пешком! Папа обмотал мне велосипед белыми шнурками, и велосипед стал совсем красивым, такого больше ни у кого не было. Я каталась на нём несколько лет, пока не выросла. А потом на этом велосипеде катался мой младший брат.

  ::  
пешк*о*м
шнурк*а*ми

----------


## gRomoZeka

> 1. Когда мне исполнилось три года, родители на день рождения подарили мне красный трехколесный велосипед. Я, конечно, была очень рада. Я сразу села на велосипед и поехала по комнате, это было совсем не трудно. Но, доехав до конца комнаты, не смогла развернуться. Пришлось слезать с велосипеда и разворачивать его руками. Помню, что папа очень смеялся, наблюдая мои действия.

 к*о*мнате
рук*а*ми
наблюд*а*я (imho, "наблюдая за моими действиями" is better). 
Not bad! There's accent, of course, but most of your soft consonants are great. I'm impressed.  ::

----------


## tohca

Thanks for the encouragements guys. That will stir me further to study harder.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> пока не выросла

  

> ходила гулять

 I definitely heard "вирьослась" here, "гульять" And there are other slight problems in pronunciation too but in a whole pretty good. If you have a wish I can made a record tho text forced me smiling  ::

----------


## tohca

http://groups.google.com/group/russi...learners/files 
Lampada has uploaded a very clear recording of Para 1 of 23 of the story. Chose the file with "от Люба" for faster download. Greatly hope she will be able to find time to record and upload the rest of the story.   ::   
By the way, does anyone know how to overcome the limitation of using the default Windows Sound Recorder that allows only 60 seconds recording /file? Or any recommedation of a good recording app.?
Спасибо.

----------


## Ken Watts

> By the way, does anyone know how to overcome the limitation of using the default Windows Sound Recorder that allows only 60 seconds recording /file? Or any recommedation of a good recording app.?
> Спасибо.

 You might try this free one, which does not limit recording time: http://www.roemersoftware.com/free-sound-recorder.html

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by tohca  By the way, does anyone know how to overcome the limitation of using the default Windows Sound Recorder that allows only 60 seconds recording /file? Or any recommedation of a good recording app.?
> Спасибо.   You might try this free one, which does not limit recording time: http://www.roemersoftware.com/free-sound-recorder.html

 Thanks Ken, will give it a try.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by Ken Watts        Originally Posted by tohca  By the way, does anyone know how to overcome the limitation of using the default Windows Sound Recorder that allows only 60 seconds recording /file? Or any recommedation of a good recording app.?
> Спасибо.   You might try this free one, which does not limit recording time: http://www.roemersoftware.com/free-sound-recorder.html   Thanks Ken, will give it a try.

 Thanks a million Ken. Have downloaded, installed and am already using it. It's like the Windows Sound Recorder on steroids! And most importantly, it is quite simple to use. The recording quality is also very good and clear. This free version already has all the features I need, and then some more.
Большое спасибо!

----------

